# I've been asked to foster an Akita tonight



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I'll say one for ya....And if you can't do it then for them to find someone who can....good luck...I'll be interested to see what you decide!!!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

oh wow... thats a big decision. let us know what you decide.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Tough call especially as you have a young pup around, have you decided what to do yet? x


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Have they done a temperament assessment? I have only ever fostered fearful Akita puppies. They are certainly an interested breed.

As a rule I don't let puppies around dogs I am not entirely certain about or that may negatively influence a puppy.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I just wanted to jump on for a minute to tell you the outcome. I went and met the Akita, he is beautiful! But he's in a bad state. He's an extremely fearful dog, he has every right to be after what he's been through. I spent 3 hours with him and I would have brought him home in a New York minute if I didn't have any dogs.
There's just no way I could bring a dog like that here with Ky and Bentley. My heart told me yes, my head to me NO WAY.
I spent until 6 AM calling everyone I could think of that would be able to handle him, actually that list was pretty short but I did find a man I know that has only had Akita's in the past willing to take him. I'm home, he's safe and I have a turkey to cook LOL
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm glad to hear he's safe, I know that was a very hard, heart wrenching decision you had to make. 


Why, why are people so cruel to animals.............


Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bentleysmom said:


> I just wanted to jump on for a minute to tell you the outcome. I went and met the Akita, he is beautiful! But he's in a bad state. He's an extremely fearful dog, he has every right to be after what he's been through. I spent 3 hours with him and I would have brought him home in a New York minute if I didn't have any dogs.
> There's just no way I could bring a dog like that here with Ky and Bentley. My heart told me yes, my head to me NO WAY.
> I spent until 6 AM calling everyone I could think of that would be able to handle him, actually that list was pretty short but I did find a man I know that has only had Akita's in the past willing to take him. I'm home, he's safe and I have a turkey to cook LOL
> Happy Thanksgiving!


Bravo! Thank you for not only making the right decision for you and your dogs, but also for the rescue boy AND finding him a safe place to go.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bless you for finding a place for him to go. We can't take all or even most of them in, but we can help them out! Happy Thanksgiving to you! And to Mr. Akita.


----------

